# Satin!



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I have found a local breeder who is getting rid of all her mice, and the best part... She has satins! I'm not sure exactly what colors she has, but I can mmake it work! I will be breeding the satin mice I get to my argente's, blacks, doves, and agoutis to make these colors in satin and get them in pied eventually. I am so excited. It might be a few weeks before I actually get them, but this is great. I will finally have something more exotic than the pet stores have <3 yay


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

congrats on the lucky break


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I think satins, in any color, are better than none at all too.  Congrats!

-Zanne


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i love satins congrats


----------

